# ph / diy buffer recipe



## klc9100 (Apr 14, 2009)

i found the rift lake buffer recipe in the library. i want to try it. it seems excessive though, and i wanted to get some input from someone that has used it. according to the recipe, i should use:

_1 tablespoon of epsom salt per 5g's of water
1 teaspoon of regular salt (non-iodized) per 5g's of water
1 teaspoon of baking soda per 5g's of water _

i have a 75g tank, so that would be

15 tablespoons of epsom salt
15 teaspoons of regular salt
15 teaspoons of baking soda

is that right????? that just seems like a *tremendous* amount of "stuff" to dump in my tank. i'm just trying to be cautious here, incase i'm misunderstanding something. i was going to try this tonight, when i do my water change, so if anyone has experience with this, please let me know.

thank you all


----------



## KATALE (Jul 25, 2008)

that would be for every 5 gallons of water changed when u do your maintenance... not for the size of the tank


----------



## smellsfishy1 (May 29, 2008)

You should have your tap water tested for hardness.
If it has some hardness you won't have to add too much buffer.
If the water is very soft you may need to add the full dosage to get the results you want.


----------



## klc9100 (Apr 14, 2009)

KATALE said:


> that would be for every 5 gallons of water changed when u do your maintenance... not for the size of the tank


that's NOT what it says. that's why i'm asking.


----------



## klc9100 (Apr 14, 2009)

smellsfishy1 said:


> You should have your tap water tested for hardness.
> If it has some hardness you won't have to add too much buffer.
> If the water is very soft you may need to add the full dosage to get the results you want.


thank you


----------



## sanibeta (May 9, 2009)

Do you have a recipe for Kota chicken? I went to a Greek festival & had what they called Kota chicken which was some sort of chicken wrapped in a pita with tomato & lettuce. I cannot find a recipe like it. I keep finding recipes for some kind chicken with Kota in the name and have things like tomatoes & cinnamon, but it's not it. Does anyone know this recipe?


----------

